# 2005 Pontiac GTO Header Install - Bellowing Goat



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*2005 Pontiac GTO Header Install - Bellowing Goat*

_Click link above or picture below to go to full story at High Performance Pontiac_


*A Set Of American Racing Headers Unleashes 25 RWHP and 22 LB-FT Of Torque In An '05 GTO*
Photography and Story by Kevin DiOssi​

When performed correctly on any car that needs them, exhaust upgrades accomplish three things: Your car will be quicker, have an authoritative tone, and run more efficiently. With those benefits in mind, we decided to bolt a set of American Racing Headers' 1.875-inch headers and free-flowing cats onto an '05 GTO. The Goat in question was previously fitted with an after-cat system from Corsa. Since the new components are the next logical step toward power production, we proceeded with them.

2005 Pontiac GTO Header Install - High Performance Pontiac Magazine


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Very interesting. With IAT relocation, and wrapped headers that are the proper size, Seems like they could have gained over 30whp. Very impressive numbers!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I would have went with LTs if I didn't live in California, I had to go with shorties.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

gm4life said:


> I would have went with LTs if I didn't live in California, I had to go with shorties.


The SHORTIES are fine. They do a very good job.
A gain of 22 HP, Isn't that about average for LTs with a tune ??????


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

LOWET said:


> The SHORTIES are fine. They do a very good job.


Ohh yeah thats why I installed them: lighter, the Ti coating makes it cooler in the engine bay, CARB legal, and better flowing than the stock cast irons.


----------



## devinsgn (Apr 6, 2007)

LOWET said:


> The SHORTIES are fine. They do a very good job.
> A gain of 22 HP, Isn't that about average for LTs with a tune ??????


22 HP is about right for long tubes and a tune sometimes gains are higher then that.


----------

